# DraftSight Now in 64bit



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 17, 2012)

Just would like to pass on that DraftSight is in 64bit format, which should allow it to operate in Windows 7 and 8. I downloaded it for free.. gonna be spending sometime learning this program.. maybe I will get more out of it then with the eMachineShop program that I have been exploring lately.. the download was free.. I also downloaded the 32 bit vs for the XP machine. 

Doc


----------



## PurpLev (Dec 17, 2012)

thats nice. I've tried a few of them and of the free 2D available apps I think that one is the most polished one. 

only problem it doesn't work on PPC Macs - which is what I have :/  Luckily I can still use SketchUp for most things needed. just doesn't do 'true' drafting type printouts on it's own (although you can make it manually).


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 17, 2012)

Sharon, 

I did download SketchUp, but I have not delved into it yet.. I understand that there are a lot of addins that can make the program more useful. 

Doc

Update: Found a .dwg to .dxf converter to work with it without having to have AutoCad.


----------



## PurpLev (Dec 17, 2012)

OakRidgeGuy said:


> Sharon,
> 
> I did download SketchUp, but I have not delved into it yet.. I understand that there are a lot of addins that can make the program more useful.
> 
> ...



SketchUp on it's own is fairly capable of doing great work, but you could also script it and add plugins which simplify and makes things much more easy on you. It just uses a very different environment than AudoCAD and it's clones and I think that keeps many CAD users from adapting it.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 17, 2012)

I will agree with you on that. There seems to be many that will reject something, only because it is an user enironment that they are not familiar with. For one that has not any experience with any kind of CAD (ie me), SketchUp could be a useful tool to which to draw upon (pun intended)!


----------



## GoMopar440 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on the software. I'm downloading it now, but I think I'll wait till I'm done with the last of my finals tests (Thursday) before I try to play around with it.

Ont thing I noticed on the DraftSight download page though. The fine print on the Windows 64 bit download button had footnotes #1 and #3 listed on it. When I scrolled to see what the notes were it said this:
_[SUP]1[/SUP] Unsupported on Windows 8 RT; 32bit unsupported on Windows 8
[SUP]3[/SUP] Will not install on 32bit operating system_

Note #3 isn't suprising, but I wonder if they just haven't tested it with Win 8 yet or they tested it and it didn't work with it. It's not too much of a problem IMHO as all the stuff I'm hearing about Win 8 on the web, more than half of the reviews are giving it strong negative reviews. For the time being, I don't plan on installing Win 8 on either of my computers any time soon.

EDIT: here's the link to the DraftSight download page if anyone wants a shortcut to it. http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/download-draftsight/


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 17, 2012)

The first time I tried it, it wouldn't work with Windows 7 64 bit very well..that was the 32 bit version.. Now that I have downloaded the 64 bit version, It appears to be working on my machine for now so far.


----------

